# Creating picture gallery wall



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Check here for ideas.

http://www.craftforum.com/


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

These are 2" wide/deep, 3/4" plywood shelves, with panel moulding (1 5/8" tall), that is installed 3/16" proud of (not flush) the top surface of the plywood.

There are plenty of small moulding you could use, just make sure the height of the moulding allows for the "lip" and covers the plywood, with enough for a small lip below as well...unless you want to fill the flush bottom and sand before finishing...blech. 










































































I've never attached such narrow shelves, not sure what would work best, hopefully others will chime in.

...and yeah, I was bored this Sunday a.m. :wink:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

you could be looking at something like this: http://www.roomandboard.com/rnb/pro...ry=rm_accessories&subcategory=acc_frame_ledge


----------

